# 32 inches tv help



## maddy (Mar 8, 2013)

hi guys
i want to buy new LED TV i got arround 40k to spend on it
can adjust +5k if needed
Which one is best buy 
my requirement is full hd really amazing colors ips like viewing angles 3d not necessary 
lan  smart tv- internet youtube , main mkv and avi playable usb support

please suggest good one thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 9, 2013)

Have a look at Samsung ES5600.


----------



## gvamsikris (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi All,

My requirement is exactly same. Can you please suggest a good tv.

Thanks,
Vamsi.


----------



## Minion (Mar 11, 2013)

You can get sony 32EX650 for 38k it has great PQ but doesn't have 3D. LG 32LM6200 too is available for 42k which is 3D enabled. If  you are interested in 40 inch you can get Philips LED TV 42PFL6357 for 44k which too provide very good PQ.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2013)

Go for the model suggested above.
Have any questions, then you are free to ask.


----------



## maddy (Mar 11, 2013)

Minion said:


> You can get sony 32EX650 for 38k it has great PQ but doesn't have 3D. LG 32LM6200 too is available for 42k which is 3D enabled. If  you are interested in 40 inch you can get Philips LED TV 42PFL6357 for 44k which too provide very good PQ.



hi
thanks for suggesions exactly two models are in my mind and Samsung UA32EH6030E
40 is too big for my room..... wont be comfortable in it


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2013)

EH6030 is the cheapest 3D TV available I guess, and it is just a basic 3D TV, opt for a 3D if you really think you need one.
Because I would not opt for a 3D TV anytime soon.
Apart from that PQ for EX650 is good.
But I prefer Samsung ES5600 because sony doesn't play all the video formats so that is pain for me.And also if you are connecting you HDD to a sony tv you have to make sure that it is in FAT32 format as it doesn't support NTFS.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Mar 12, 2013)

Almost in same budget you can get a 32 inch 3D TV from LG; and the 3D feature will be a value added feature. The tv might just turn out to be exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## sumit_anand (Mar 12, 2013)

The model suggested by aroraanant is a good one and you can have a look at it..Apart from that I would also like to suggest you an LG model.32LM3410- This tv has everything which you are probably looking for and the plus factor being that it's a 3d tv as well..so Please check this model as well before making the final decision.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Mar 15, 2013)

maddy said:


> hi guys
> i want to buy new LED TV i got arround 40k to spend on it
> can adjust +5k if needed
> Which one is best buy
> ...



Take a look at the 32LM6200!  On Flipkart, it is currently Rs. 44,499.  It is a 3D Smart TV capable of USB playback of most video formats (including the ones you mentioned).  There are built-in applications for web browsing and youtube and a lot more applications.  Of course, as with all LG TVs, it uses an LED IPS panel.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Mar 15, 2013)

It seems like you had an LG Smart TV in mind with all the requirements you have mentioned. So any progress in your TV buying process?


----------



## maddy (Mar 16, 2013)

heya yes actually i was targeting sony or LG smart tv from start......... 
I will buy tv Next week before 25th - my birthday - my own gift to my fighter bro n dad who always fighting on serial or football.......... LOL (two tv no fight...... peace )


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2013)

hi guys I have decided to go with Sony Bravia 32ex650........ lg just cant match pq of bravia
i was at croma trying to adjust best settings with tech person ther but we cldnt  so bravia ex650 is final...... i even liked nx650 for its look


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sony Ex650 is a good model indeed and infact had the best picture quality among all the brands in the same price range but I am just curious that have you checked out the Backlight bleeding issue with this tv..Many of the owners who have bought this tv have said that they have backlight bleeding issues,.make your decision wisely as you are going to invest money on it.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 19, 2013)

Indeed Sony PQ is very good but do check out Samsung models too. Specially ES5600 and models above that.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Mar 20, 2013)

maddy said:


> hi guys I have decided to go with Sony Bravia 32ex650........ lg just cant match pq of bravia
> i was at croma trying to adjust best settings with tech person ther but we cldnt  so bravia ex650 is final...... i even liked nx650 for its look



Well it's good that you have come to a decision. However, how exactly were you trying to get the best PQ on the TV sets at the showroom. Now don't tell me you took calibration settings off the internet and tried it on both LG and Sony TVs because I will crack up after hearing that ;p

But here's the thing. Maybe its just happened with me but most of the Sony TVs I have seen in multi-retailer and dealer showrooms are somewhat jacked up in PQ settings with brighter colors so that the preference is drawn towards them. I messed around with LG, Sammy, Sony and a brand by the name of ReConnect and trust me, the difference in PQ was negligible. And that would exactly be the case for a 32" screen. And I think the reason behind this tactic is the relatively higher cost of Sony TVs as compared to other brands.

P.S. Not being critical here. Just giving my point of view.


----------



## maddy (Mar 22, 2013)

Lalit Kishore said:


> Well it's good that you have come to a decision. However, how exactly were you trying to get the best PQ on the TV sets at the showroom. Now don't tell me you took calibration settings off the internet and tried it on both LG and Sony TVs because I will crack up after hearing that ;p
> 
> But here's the thing. Maybe its just happened with me but most of the Sony TVs I have seen in multi-retailer and dealer showrooms are somewhat jacked up in PQ settings with brighter colors so that the preference is drawn towards them. I messed around with LG, Sammy, Sony and a brand by the name of ReConnect and trust me, the difference in PQ was negligible. And that would exactly be the case for a 32" screen. And I think the reason behind this tactic is the relatively higher cost of Sony TVs as compared to other brands.
> 
> P.S. Not being critical here. Just giving my point of view.



its oki 
my bravia ex60 will come on sunday
well we manually tried to calibrate lg to match sonys pq .......... i dont hate lg at all ^_^ but it really cldnt match pq n no i changed settings of both tvs bravia n lg so it wasnt like croma tried to sell me by changing color depth plus i did changes in it in 2-3 shops 1 local one croma and one at sony shop
i personally like lgs 3d tech against active one of sony or samsung
but PQ is imp as at 32" is not best screen for 3d so sony 
about sony cant play mkv or sm other format i am already hosting dlna server on my 24x7 online pc which can transcode mkvs to mp4 or avi
but its not fully tested yet
will post pics later
thanks all of you again for advice and sorry for not choosing LG


----------



## Sam22 (Mar 28, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Take a look at the 32LM6200!  On Flipkart, it is currently Rs. 44,499.  It is a 3D Smart TV capable of USB playback of most video formats (including the ones you mentioned).  There are built-in applications for web browsing and youtube and a lot more applications.  Of course, as with all LG TVs, it uses an LED IPS panel.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



just confused a bit on this...the MRP listed on LG India website for this model is 51,000 but on flipkart, the MRP is 55,000 so why such a huge difference in this..Is flipkart fooling customers on this?


----------

